# BHP: standard vs Mk3



## arthury (May 15, 2011)

I have two questions, which I am hoping you guys can help me out:

What are the basic differences between the current production Standard vs the Mk3 models?
Can the current Mk3 sights be replaced with adjustable sights?

Thanks!


----------

